# AMT Ertl Mummy Machine Monster Rod



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Just finished this AMT Ertl "Mummy Machine." It's a cool old kit. As you see, I tried to copy the box art pretty closely. 






It will make its show debut at Wonderfest.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

That was not an easy kit to build…if you're not use to building cars. I remember it well. Nice job Paul!!!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Very sharp work!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Ditto Bobby & deadie! The skull-topped "Creepy T" was reissued with this one awhile back, but I haven't seen the werewolf themed "Nightcrawler" in years; too bad. I hope you get your hands on these others so we can see what you do with them, Paul.

One of these models was actually realized as a genuine show rod - anybody remember which?


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Mark McGovern said:


> One of these models was actually realized as a genuine show rod - anybody remember which?


The Mummy Machine…








Okay, now, do I win a prize?


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

You can be Pharaoh for a day! After which you will receive a complete embalming and entombment!

Rob


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Why wait? :devil:​


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

LOL, you guys are evil. Monster models shall be made in both of your likenesses. I'm calling Monarch now….Scott!!!!!
:tongue:


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Thanks guys! Mark, I've seen the "Creepy T" and would love to do that one, but I didn't even know the "Nightcrawler" existed!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Paul,

Here's an image of a Nightcrawler buildup that's being offered on eBay. Before you get too excited, the unbuilt kits up for auction are priced pretty steeply.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Whoah! I like that!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Maybe a good idea to run it through the carwash first:


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Jimmy B said:


> Maybe a good idea to run it through the carwash first:


That's funny! Great mash-up of the two kits.


----------



## jahws (Dec 31, 2016)

*Monster Rods as Genuine show rod ? - REAL Answer*



BobbysMonsterModels said:


> The Mummy Machine…
> Okay, now, do I win a prize?



Bobby and Rob, sorry to let you know, but you are both wrong with this question . . . :surprise:

One of these models was actually realized as a genuine show rod - anybody remember which?

Jim W.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

jahws said:


> Bobby and Rob, sorry to let you know, but you are both wrong with this question . . . :surprise:
> 
> One of these models was actually realized as a genuine show rod - anybody remember which?
> 
> Jim W.


It was the Creepy T.


----------

